

How rich is too rich? - jshen
http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/how-rich-is-too-rich/

======
tokenadult
His challenge to informed readers is interesting: "If you are an economist and
believe that you have detected any erroneous assumptions above, please write
to me here. If your comments are significant, I will be happy to publish our
exchange on this website."

